# Grand Canyon, Colorado River Flows - September, October, November



## GCPBA (Oct 22, 2009)

*Grand Canyon, Colorado River Flows - September, October, November
*
The release volume from Glen Canyon Dam for September, 2016, will be 698,000 acre-feet. Hourly releases during September, 2016, are anticipated to fluctuate between approximately 8,500 cfs in the nighttime and 14,500 cfs in the daytime.

The anticipated release volume for October, 2016, is 600,000 acre-feet with daily fluctuations between approximately 7,000 cfs and 13,000 cfs.

The anticipated release volume for November, 2016, is 600,000 acre-feet with daily fluctuations between approximately 7,000 cfs and 13,000 cfs. This will be confirmed in a subsequent notification toward the end of September.

Updated August 26, 2016

Paul Davidson, Hydraulic Engineer, Glen Canyon Dam

_Bureau of Reclamation 125 S. State St. Salt Lake City, UT 84138_ _Ph: 801-524-3642 _


Posted by Grand Canyon Private Boaters Association, Grand Canyon Private Boaters Association | To ensure the ability for all to obtain an opportunity to experience a float trip through the Grand Canyon while protecting the resource._
_


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

Has it been lower than usual flows all year?


----------

